# Flicker LED light system for the yard this year



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks to Dminor for creating this awesome and easy to do RCA LED light system and also for finding these really cool flickering LEDs. I was always on the fence about doing an LED system for my pumpkins and things but after seeing these flickering lights I finally decided it was time!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

This looks great. Thank you so much for the detailed tutorial. I want to start learning more about the electrical side of haunting and this will be a big help.


----------



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

I just finished making a system like this, thanks to you and Dminor, and it was so easy to make! I love how everything plugs into one central location and you can have quite a bit of leds just on one adapter. I will be using this system for a while.


----------



## LucDarque (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for the tutorial! My fellow Haunters and I were just discussing using more LEDs in the haunt and this system is exactly what we need.


----------

